# New £40 Wax 'champion'...?



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

This car has since been into Audi for new brakes and they TFR'd it, so the CR has died!

I had it back in tonight briefly to pop some more protection on to it - this time using the new Britemax Vantage wax.

I'm impressed to say the least!


DSC04464 by RussZS, on Flickr

Great flake pop still for a wax:


DSC04461 by RussZS, on Flickr

Beading is very tight:


DSC04466 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04462 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04471 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04470 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04469 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04468 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04467 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04482 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04480 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04474 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04473 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04472 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04475 by RussZS, on Flickr

Durability will determine is this is my new favourite <£50 wax, but ease of use, smell and looks are right up there!

I'll add durability reports over the coming weeks and months. This stuff is very promising indeed!

Russ.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

That looks really good Russ 

I think I'll have to get a tub of this


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovely finish Russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm always a bit dubious about new waxes as most of them are the same, but this seems a bit more special than a lot of them.

It may replace 50/50 Chem Guys as my 'go to' on details, but there's a new version of that out too!  :lol:

BlackMax then this could make a great combo for a quick tidy up.


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

WOW, Looks impressive.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Nothing will beat the sub £50 wax king that is Chemical Guys 50/50


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Nothing will beat the sub £50 wax king that is Chemical Guys 50/50


This is indeed what I thought... this is as easy to use, matches it on looks too.. durability will be the true test!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

That looks great. I looooove that Audi. Great colour and wheels combo. That is one lucky and suspect happy owner!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> This is indeed what I thought... this is as easy to use, matches it on looks too.. durability will be the true test!


Ah feck!!!

Why do you do this all the time....

inconsiderate Nandos lover!

:lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Ah feck!!!
> 
> Why do you do this all the time....
> 
> ...


Have you got the new 50/50 yet?

We need a <£50 shoot out I think - few new waxes been released recently.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Frankie & Bennys at the mo i believe... :lol:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Grizzle said:


> Nothing will beat the sub £50 wax king that is Chemical Guys 50/50


how does the 50/50 compate to r222 smartwax?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very impressive stuff with that finish, and have to say that car must be up there with the 1M it just looks stunning in Grey,how much did you use for that car Russ? and i will look forward to the durability updates


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

deegan1979 said:


> how does the 50/50 compate to r222 smartwax?


That's a tough one - R222 and something like Pinnacle Souveran are probably the best looking waxes this side of £100, but give them 4 weeks and they're gone. 50/50, Vantage and something like Vics Concours are very close behind looks wise, but last a good 3 months+ which for me from a business perspective is better for my customer. R222 is probably the best all round buy for short term great looks.



Derekh929 said:


> Very impressive stuff with that finish, and have to say that car must be up there with the 1M it just looks stunning in Grey,how much did you use for that car Russ? and i will look forward to the durability updates


Very small amount Derek - it speads just like Glasur (smells similar too and looks similar lol!), like butter. So very little is used.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

would you rate this above AF Soul Russ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

tom-225 said:


> would you rate this above AF Soul Russ?


Tough call - I've not used Soul a great deal tbh - I've tended to stick to Spirit and Desire as I've liked them both so much!

Soul is very easy to use too and gives a good 3 months or so, so is probably up there with it. I need to do a Group Test me thinks!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Nothing will beat the sub £50 wax king that is Chemical Guys 50/50


I find it disappointing actually, average at best looks are the biggest let down. Ease of use and durability are top notch though.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

type[r]+ said:


> I find it disappointing actually, average at best looks are the biggest let down. Ease of use and durability are top notch though.


I like it on blacks, tends to be quite wet. Do you have the V2/Ltd Ed version?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks great Russ, I always enjoy your pics! did you do a photography course or something?

So many new waxes coming out now, it's hard to keep up!  This one looks nice!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

type[r]+ said:


> Looks great Russ, I always enjoy your pics! did you do a photography course or something?
> 
> So many new waxes coming out now, it's hard to keep up!  This one looks nice!


No I just spent some time having a play with a few cameras - the lighting helps I guess.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Looks great Russ, I always enjoy your pics! did you do a photography course or something?
> 
> So many new waxes coming out now, it's hard to keep up!  This one looks nice!


He's got a team setting up back grounds and reflective panels and big potable lights :thumb: Well you would think he has when you see those sharp pics


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I like it on blacks, tends to be quite wet. Do you have the V2/Ltd Ed version?


I got pot #1160/2000 from 2010 I think. I always laugh when I see limited edition though, got to love the CG hype method of marketing! :lol:

Have you tried any Naviwax? I think they would tick just about all the boxes your after. :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

type[r]+ said:


> I got pot #1160/2000 from 2010 I think. I always laugh when I see limited edition though, got to love the CG hype method of marketing! :lol:
> 
> Have you tried any Naviwax? I think they would tick just about all the boxes your after. :thumb:


Nope never - I'll get a sample of that too. I tend to agree with what you like looks wise...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> He's got a team setting up back grounds and reflective panels and big potable lights :thumb: Well you would think he has when you see those sharp pics


haha! He's certainly got the knack for it, any of his detail threads are the same! Nice interesting angles, great crisp pics, car park lighting  Always great to see! :thumb:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks lovely that Russ. Definitely will look at this. Better than Autosmart WAX or AG HD Wax? Also which R222 wax the normal or the 100% one


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Nothing will beat the sub £50 wax king that is Chemical Guys 50/50


Sorry to disagree, but apart from ease of use, Harlys Wax at half the price
will easily equal CG 50/50 - the look is almost identical. I'm not sure that the
ease of use justifies the extra 20 quid...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Didn't find Harlys wax all that great i got a tin back in 2006 didnt like it.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Have you got the new 50/50 yet?
> 
> We need a <£50 shoot out I think - few new waxes been released recently.


Ordering a tin of the v.2 50/50 this morning Russ so would be good to get together and try this with the Vantage if you can find a test bed :thumb:


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

The Vantage wax is special - really like it. I've used a sample pot recently and the finish on both my black car and the other half's Le Mans blue Beemer is stunning. Very easy to use too. Top wax.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Dropped a mail to Tim at CYC to see if they were stocking 50/50 v2 as the pic on the site is the original version... he thought the product was the same and only the tin had changed !?

Also, he's doing the black tins for £24.95 for one day only !... worth a punt ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Defo worth a punt Nige - great wax!!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Defo worth a punt Nige - great wax!!


Thing is... if v2 is a different recipe and superior i'd rather get that 

Think i'll ask the question to CG's themselves...

Edit (midday) - Spoke to David at CG's UK... v2 is a different recipe (more nuba and gloss enhancers)... looks like i'll be trying the new one on the basis you guys rate the old one so highly and this in theory should be better :thumb:

Still the deal CYC are doing on the old version is a bargain if anyones interest


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Got tihs stuff on two cars are the moment. One is just on the bonnet of a blue C2, with the other being a 50/50 against the current forum fav of Bouncers on a silver Leon.

Both applied approx 3 weeks ago.

Fish


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

n_d_fox said:


> Dropped a mail to Tim at CYC to see if they were stocking 50/50 v2 as the pic on the site is the original version... he thought the product was the same and only the tin had changed !?
> 
> Also, he's doing the black tins for £24.95 for one day only !... worth a punt ?


I dont think its the same, old one is a good wax though and worth the £25 all day long.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> I dont think its the same, old one is a good wax though and worth the £25 all day long.


Updated my post  - Spoke to CG's and it is a new wax... although Dave had to call CG's US as they sent the new version out to him without any details as to why the tin was a different colour


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I think this wax will do very well in the market, I assume the application process of removing the wax is no problem, which kind of wax on the market does it compare to, would be interested to know ? I've never tried vics, but it's very highly rated on here by a huge scale.

If the durability levels are there with the higher priced waxes, then this will be a winner all round.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Just received a sample of this today as I was one of the runners up in the Britemax Competition, the leaflet that came with the sample states that durability wise, the wax needs to be re applied every 3 to 4 months, so for under £50 I think this wax is gonna be quite popular after seeing the results on the Audi.

Just hoping that this 30ml sample pot will do my missuses Meriva B, as I reckon that this is gonna look Awesome on pearlesant Black. Think I will give it a go this weekend.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

If the texture / application of the wax is anything like the 30ml DoDo waxes you should have plenty left over from 2 layers on a Meriva.

Good to see some pics on a different car and colour though :thumb:


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

n_d_fox said:


> If the texture / application of the wax is anything like the 30ml DoDo waxes you should have plenty left over from 2 layers on a Meriva.
> 
> Good to see some pics on a different car and colour though :thumb:


Will pop them up in the showroom, once I get it done, fingers crossed the weather stays as it is as The car has never been done, so will be a full detail.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Ratchet said:


> Just received a sample of this today as I was one of the runners up in the Britemax Competition, the leaflet that came with the sample states that durability wise, the wax needs to be re applied every 3 to 4 months, so for under £50 I think this wax is gonna be quite popular after seeing the results on the Audi.
> 
> Just hoping that this 30ml sample pot will do my missuses Meriva B, as I reckon that this is gonna look Awesome on pearlesant Black. Think I will give it a go this weekend.


The sample pot did my Land Rover Defender and the better half's 3 series estate...still some (albeit not a lot) left. You'll have plenty for the Meriva. :thumb:


----------

